# Haven't been receiving my Weekly Summary



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

The one with the amount of deliveries that were successful/unsuccessful, reliability %, etc.

Going on two weeks now, anyone else?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Seems like when they changed the recurring payment schedule, I stopped getting Weekly Summary as well.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

ditto


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

also, I dropped a block 30 mins before the start time last Friday (first time doing that, they posted a 10-midnight at the same time as the next day blocks and I took it without realizing it was for the same day), and never got the email about it.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> also, I dropped a block 30 mins before the start time last Friday (first time doing that, they posted a 10-midnight at the same time as the next day blocks and I took it without realizing it was for the same day), and never got the email about it.


no news means good news lol!


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> also, I dropped a block 30 mins before the start time last Friday (first time doing that, they posted a 10-midnight at the same time as the next day blocks and I took it without realizing it was for the same day), and never got the email about it.


I did that also and did not receive an email, also no weekly updates


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I got TWO Tuesday early morning including the missing one from last week. Look at my post from Tuesday on the main 'deliveries' thread.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> The one with the amount of deliveries that were successful/unsuccessful, reliability %, etc.
> 
> Going on two weeks now, anyone else?


I got 2 of them Weekly Summary two days ago. One for 1/29-2/4 & One for 1/22-1/28...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I got 2 of them Weekly Summary two days ago. One for 1/29-2/4 & One for 1/22-1/28...


No Screen shot means it never happened???


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

I forfeited a block for the first time tonight because started 3 minutes after i snagged it. I hope i dont get an e-mail hearing about it. Never have time to see when the blocks start.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I got TWO Tuesday early morning including the missing one from last week. Look at my post from Tuesday on the main 'deliveries' thread.





Uber/Lyft said:


> I got 2 of them Weekly Summary two days ago. One for 1/29-2/4 & One for 1/22-1/28...


still didn't get any ..


----------

